# SoCal Bike shop reviews



## malibru

Having just re-entered the bike world a few months ago after a couple of decades hiatus, I've found myself at a disproportionately large number of bike shops lately, talking to the mechanics, meeting the locals, getting my biking chops back. In the process, I've gotten a taste of what's out there in terms of reliable bike shops, and I thought I'd just share my limited experience with others, and hopefully get a few recs from some of the rest of you.

I live in the Pasadena area, and the two shops I've frequented most are Incycle and Open Road (aka "Steve's shop"). Without getting into the details, let me just say that Steve is honest and reliable, if a bit quirky. He's totally Old School and will actually talk you out of a sale rather than sell you a bike/component you don't need. When's the last time that happened to you? But be careful if you bring your nice-looking bike in for a repair. He'll grease up your newly minted handlebar tape before you can say "freewheel." And it may take longer to get your repair done. And sometimes he can be a bit impetuous. He somehow managed to break off one of my thumb shifters, but as fate would have it, he had an almost exact replica literally lying on the work bench next to him, so he put that one on for free. Okay, so it doesn't exactly match, but close enough. Again, this is Old School stuff. 

As for Incycle Pasadena, what can I say? New School. Totally fell for the cool vibe of the place, but quickly found out that at least some of their repairs can't be trusted (had some minor damage done on my bike due to a faulty repair) and you may be sold un-needed equipment just to make a quick profit. What, these guys work on commission or something? I'm not sticking around to find out. _Caveat emptor_, that's all I'm saying.


----------



## 9er

Did you address the damage with Incycle? What was the outcome?


----------



## malibru

9er said:


> Did you address the damage with Incycle? What was the outcome?


Sort of. It's a bit of a long story, so I won't bore you with all the details. Long and short of it: I was sold a new part I didn't need and that didn't work well with my set-up to begin with. When I asked if I could return the part, they said "no." So I asked if they'd repair the old part for no charge (I had been told it wouldn't be worth repairing, which is why I bought the new part to begin with). They agreed. But guess what? The older part didn't need repairing after all. It worked just fine -- actually, better than the new one. So, turns out I was sold a new part that I never needed -- and which they knew I didn't need. In other words, I was getting chumped for change, which is how some bike shops make $ these days, and at that point, it wasn't worth addressing. How many other future repairs would suffer the same fate? The mechanic knew I'd found him out, but I wasn't about to embarrass him in front of his co-workers, and I don't like to make a scene. So I decided to shake the dust of my shoes and just never return to give them my business any more. Too bad, because they were nice guys. But what's the point of "nice" if you can't get "honest" along with it? Hate getting chumped.


----------



## 9er

Sounds like you did what you could, cut your losses and moved on. "Nice" is great and all, but must be backed up with genuine service.


----------



## Centurion_

Don't know about the Incycle Pasadena store, but I rode with the Incycle guys and used their shops in Chino and San Dimas exclusively for nearly ten years. Always got great service and sound advice. If I were still in the LA area, I'd go back to either of those two shops without hesitation.

And I'd just like to add...If I'm going to dis a bike shop...or give an endorsement...I'll put my name on it. It's the right thing to do.

Dave Freeman
Cottonwood, Arizona


----------



## il sogno

Velo Pasadena does good work.


----------



## Mapei

I go to the Incycle because it's the place where I have the best chance of finding the part I need. When it comes to actual mechanical work, though, it's Velo Pasadena all the way. As for Open Road, it's paradise for clothing. I almost never fail to buy something when I'm there. And of course Steve is a wonderful guy.

Another place you might try is Budget Pro Bicycles in Eagle Rock. Good selection. Fine mechanics. The nicest people who've ever run a bike shop.


----------



## forge55b

So far I've had good luck with shops in the South Bay. I forgot what shop it was that I walked into in Downtown Fullerton but I will never return. As soon as I am looking at some BMC's, I am grilled with questions to see what kind of cyclist I am if at all? Just got the worst vibe possible and felt like I wanted to punch him in the face for being the worst salesman I've ever seen. But I guess some people really like the place cause they are still around.


----------



## troutmd

I've found that bike shop service departments are generally OK but not the ideal solution to maintaining a bike for peak performance and reliability. But now that I've found Win's Wheels who specializing to doing things right and fair the 1st time, no more bike shops for me.

Bicycle Services, Bike Shop, Mechanic | Win's Wheels - Bike Services for Ventura County and Los Angeles


----------



## Hollywood

troutmd said:


> But now that I've found Win's Wheels who specializing to doing things right and fair the 1st time, no more bike shops for me.


if Win's Wheels is convenient to you, definitely worth a look. That place is NICE.


----------



## il sogno

troutmd said:


> I've found that bike shop service departments are generally OK but not the ideal solution to maintaining a bike for peak performance and reliability. But now that I've found Win's Wheels who specializing to doing things right and fair the 1st time, no more bike shops for me.
> 
> Bicycle Services, Bike Shop, Mechanic | Win's Wheels - Bike Services for Ventura County and Los Angeles


groovy!


----------



## Special Eyes

There are plenty of good bike shops in Santa Barbara, but I must recommend Bicycle Bob's on Hitchcock Ave and Cranky's, downtown on State St.


----------



## Thrawn

I vote for Win's too...

If you're in the SF Valley, Cycle World in Northridge and Chatsworth have never failed me...


----------



## Digger51

il sogno said:


> Velo Pasadena does good work.


Velo is a good shop in the Pasadena area. Helen's on Huntington just down from the Race Track is good also.

I will never have Incycle repair a bike, nor will I give them any more business. About the third time I asked a Sales guy (kid actually, three different visits and three different kids) about an item and he said I don't know but I will ask I decide there are much better LBS to give my business.

Kings in Seal Beach is excellent. Everyone there rides and the owner (Derek) is knowlegable and carries a very good lineup of bikes and products. This is where I spend my money. I know what he sells me will work for me. The address is 1190 Pacific Coast Highway, Seal Beach, CA 90740 and the number is 562-598-9322.

Adrenaline in Anaheim is a good shop. They carry a good selection of Ti bikes and the mechanics are good.

Coats in Pomona has a good selection and good service.

There is a small shop in Chino Hills called RDG. The owner is Marvin and he will give you good service and do a top repair on your bike, but he is a one man show and very busy. You might have to wait while he works with another customer or finishes a phone call.


----------



## terbennett

Centurion_ said:


> Don't know about the Incycle Pasadena store, but I rode with the Incycle guys and used their shops in Chino and San Dimas exclusively for nearly ten years. Always got great service and sound advice. If I were still in the LA area, I'd go back to either of those two shops without hesitation.
> 
> And I'd just like to add...If I'm going to dis a bike shop...or give an endorsement...I'll put my name on it. It's the right thing to do.
> 
> Dave Freeman
> Cottonwood, Arizona


+1... I live in Chino and go to school at University of La Verne. I use both the Chino and San Dimas shops as well. Pasadena is still a newer location and I haven't been to them so I can't say anything about them. All I know is that San Dimas and Chino locations have continuously given me excellent service.... especially the Chino location. there's also Bumsteadts Bikes in Ontario- about 5 miles north of Incycle Chino off Mountain Avenue. That's a family-operated bikes shop that is very active in the cycling community out here, They sell mainly Trek bikes and a lot of fixed gear stuff, but their service is exceptional. Another great thing about Bumsteadt's is the owner and his son are incredible wheelbuilders from what I've been told by many riders in the area.


----------



## willieboy

Lots of good feedback in this thread. Looks like I need to plan a couple of field trips


----------



## terbennett

Digger51 said:


> Velo is a good shop in the Pasadena area. Helen's on Huntington just down from the Race Track is good also.
> 
> I will never have Incycle repair a bike, nor will I give them any more business. About the third time I asked a Sales guy (kid actually, three different visits and three different kids) about an item and he said I don't know but I will ask I decide there are much better LBS to give my business.
> 
> Kings in Seal Beach is excellent. Everyone there rides and the owner (Derek) is knowlegable and carries a very good lineup of bikes and products. This is where I spend my money. I know what he sells me will work for me. The address is 1190 Pacific Coast Highway, Seal Beach, CA 90740 and the number is 562-598-9322.
> 
> Adrenaline in Anaheim is a good shop. They carry a good selection of Ti bikes and the mechanics are good.


Coates in Pomona has a good selection and good service.

I know Adrenaline Bikes in Orange/ Anaheim area. One of my riding buddies works there and when I went to visit, I was amazed with the selection of Ti frames. I had actually been in there about 10 years ago and they were doing the Ti thing them as well. 

I've ridden with Marvin from RDG and I've driven by the shop. My neighbor just told me yesterday about what a great shop it is. I'll have to go check it out. Coates has been pretty good too. They are in the process of helping us out with the University of La Verne Cycling Club. 

BTW, to anyone in the OC, you have to check out The Path in Tustin. The shop has grown and they seem geared more toward mtn bikes, but I've heard that has changed. Anyway, their service is second to none and the people that run it are great people to talk to as well. Just make sure to call and find out if they are open. I went by there a few years ago and they were closed for a week. The employees were all going to a mountain bike race. Usually they are open and they have a pretty good selection of bikes and different brands.


----------



## FatGut1

JMHO


Velo Pasadena: Hrach was good to my team this year. Great selection on top shelf products and Velo helped me with a major warranty issue with BMC that most shops
may not have had the pull.

Budget Bikes: The guys in the shop are the nicest guys. IMHO, Fernando is the best mechanic in town. I have been to several shops and he is by far the best mechanic around. He serves all 3 of my bikes.

InCycle: Mark is a nice guy and is generous. The mechanics have never charged me for minor repairs or switch outs just 5 bucks in the tip jar or something. Incycles sales are really good as well. I like the new shop layout alot.

Open Road: Wow! That place is crazy. Really big, tons of clothing and tons of rabbits.
Plus he's an ex Cheverolet/Sherrif.:thumbsup:

Who ever mentioned looking for a BMC, definetly check Velo.


----------



## igotyofire

So I just had my black friday bike fitted today at RDG cycle in Chino Hills where I reside.....Holy crap what a difference, I cant believe how different the bike feels. I thought all this talk about fit that people make on here was overblown & that a simple youtube video would give me everything I needed to know. The owner is pretty cool & honest & might have just sucked me right into this sport a bit more then I was thinking. Sports Chalet offered nothing in terms of fit from an effective stand point. They just want you to be comfortable as expected. So I recommend them as well as does Digger who posted up above.


----------



## red elvis

I've been to several bike shops around my area (highland park/eagle rock, ca) and i have nothing but nice things to say about them. at the end of my ride i usually hang out with the guys at budget bikes or sometimes at bike docs in highland park. they are very friendly and they are always there to help me. i've been a good customer with them so at times they don't even charge me for minor adjustments. the shop where they charge the cheapest would be jones bikes II at san marino. $75 for labor to built a complete bike. this is where i got my custom-built wheelset. and two days ago, i just brought home my new(ish) bike (which reminds me that i still have to post a picture of my new bike). I bought a 2011 cannondale supersix hm team frameset and a fsa kforce seatpost at incycle last week. they charge more but my bike was already done in two days. my bike was already build-up last monday but i had to wait til friday to pick it up.


----------



## red elvis

FatGut1 said:


> JMHO
> 
> Budget Bikes: ...IMHO, Fernando is the best mechanic in town.....


 to me, it has to be mitch from bike doc...it's just that the waiting period with him is longer than average. 

i had fernando swapped a handlebar of my bike once though. as far as customer service: the entire crew are nice: tony, oscar and dave.


----------



## john.p

Awesome, I've been looking for decent bike shops down here, and this thread delivers!


----------



## FilAm_racer

*Pasadena bike shops*



malibru said:


> Having just re-entered the bike world a few months ago after a couple of decades hiatus, I've found myself at a disproportionately large number of bike shops lately, talking to the mechanics, meeting the locals, getting my biking chops back. In the process, I've gotten a taste of what's out there in terms of reliable bike shops, and I thought I'd just share my limited experience with others, and hopefully get a few recs from some of the rest of you.
> 
> I live in the Pasadena area, and the two shops I've frequented most are Incycle and Open Road (aka "Steve's shop"). Without getting into the details, let me just say that Steve is honest and reliable, if a bit quirky. He's totally Old School and will actually talk you out of a sale rather than sell you a bike/component you don't need. When's the last time that happened to you? But be careful if you bring your nice-looking bike in for a repair. He'll grease up your newly minted handlebar tape before you can say "freewheel." And it may take longer to get your repair done. And sometimes he can be a bit impetuous. He somehow managed to break off one of my thumb shifters, but as fate would have it, he had an almost exact replica literally lying on the work bench next to him, so he put that one on for free. Okay, so it doesn't exactly match, but close enough. Again, this is Old School stuff.
> 
> As for Incycle Pasadena, what can I say? New School. Totally fell for the cool vibe of the place, but quickly found out that at least some of their repairs can't be trusted (had some minor damage done on my bike due to a faulty repair) and you may be sold un-needed equipment just to make a quick profit. What, these guys work on commission or something? I'm not sticking around to find out. _Caveat emptor_, that's all I'm saying.


Believe it or not, my situation mirrors (almost exactly) Malibru's - I've been out of cycling since mid-80s (I used to do biathlons, mainly in LA Co). After I burned out on running, I also gave up cycling (mainly due to $$$), although a friend has tried for the past 2 decades to get me back into the sport.

What got me back into cycling was: a) group of current co-workers started to organize weekend rides; b) different sort of workout (my current regiment was getting stale); c) since turning 50, needed physical activity w/less stress on joints.

I also live in Pasadena and this summer I took my old Bianchi to Open Road on recommendation from co-workers based on the store being a local distributor. I concur with Malibru's assessment - Steve (owner) runs a one-man shop and does everything there (mechanic, sales person, inventory stocker, etc.)

I brought in my bike (Nuova Alloro) for a tune up (hadn't ridden it for over 20+ years) and thought that it would be ready within a couple of days. But, Steve wanted to keep all parts as original Campy components - even the brake hoods!. However, he had difficulty finding the parts and had to replace the handlebar with a modern parts. So, it took 2 weeks to get the bike back. The good news - Steve only charged me a fraction of what I thought it would cost me (replaced handlebars w/brakes & new tires, true wheels, lube parts, clean frame). So, Open Road gets a thumbs up for keeping cost down on repairs.

In addition, although the inventory of clothing/accesories may not be as organized as other LBS, I'm sure that one can find some good deals (almost like looking for a great deal in a swap meet). I'm sure I'll stop by during the holidays to check out his stock.

As for the other shops in this area, I've been to most of the major ones:

1) Performance Bikes - Once I got into regularly riding in the summer, I would spend a least 1-2 days a week there to upgrade my helmet, pedals, and get new clothing/gear. And, on Tuesdays they have a lunch special (everything in store 10% off between 12 nooon - 2pm). In addition, the Pasadena location has a "bargain bin" which they discount returned/open items up to 50% off (I got a good deal on a new light set w/front light & back blinking red light for $10). The only service of the store that I haven't used are the mechanics (since I had Open Road do a tuneup). My overall impressions - if you want cheap, good deal on accessories this may be the place to shop (I equate it to the "Costco of bike shops").

2) Incycle - I've been in both the Pasadena and San Dimas stores. Both stores are well organized with higher-end bikes / components / clothing (vs. Performance). And, they recently had a Black Friday Sale (there may be an Xmas sale in early Dec.) The front counter staff that I encountered on a sale was very knowledgeable. And, it seems that the sales staff are always making sure that the browsers in the new bike racks area are being helped. I haven't made a major purchase there yet. I did go there this past weekend, but couldn't find a bike in my size (52cm) with the components & price range within my budget.

3) Pasadena Cyclery - Less staff on hand than Performance or Incycle, but the small-shop/family-owned feel of the place can be a major positive for those buyers who want full-service treatment. I recently had a discussion with the mechanic on duty (mid-week after work) and he was very helpful with maintenance hints And, they offer a free maintenance workshop every 1st Sat of the month (no reservations, just show up at 10:30 am, class is approx 1 hour). I will definitely be giving future business to them as they are a local, small-business.

4) Helen's (Arcadia) - When I was there this weekend, it wasn't busy, but sales person wasn't too helpful trying to find a new bike with my measurements (he tried to persuade me to purchase a 2012 Trek Madone 5.2 w/out discount, even though they had a 20% off sale for other 2011 bikes). Was only in the store for 10-15 minutes and left without a purchase.

However, I did purchase my new bike (Trek Gary Fisher Cronus Pro) at their sister shop, I. Martin in WLA. The salesperson was very helpful, and took almost two hours to properly fit me, answer all my questions re: components on bike, and even installed the Speedplay cleats onto my shoes (after we discussed pedals and I purchased these). I am very happy with the bike setup, even though I wasn't particularly looking to buy a Trek when I started my search for a new bike (and I've been looking online for the past couple of months!)

5) I haven't been to Velo Pasadena or Jones Bicycles (in San Marino) yet, but I've heard some good things about both stores (knowledgeable staff, good inventory of high-end bikes, locally owned). I'm sure that I'll be stopping by both stores within the next year.

I hope that this helps out anyone in the area (Pasadena/Arcadia) who haven't been to these establishments.


----------



## busterb

Wheel World, Santa Monica mountain Cyclery and Cycle world are my Valley picks


----------



## Gaear Grimsrud

Another recommendation for Budget Pro in Eagle Rock. Fernando and crew do good work with little delay. I wish I'd bought my last bike from them, but they aren't a Cervelo dealer.


----------



## willieboy

If you're ever in Ventura County, Newbury Park bike shop is awesome. Great selection of both Road and Mountain bikes and an amazing service department. Super nice staff.


----------



## FNGRIDER

Ive purchased at I Martins in LA good shop! never had my biked serviced there. I do my own work. 
Also Summit Ski and bikes next to LAX good work and knowledgeable. also personal friends with owner Chris and Mechanic Jason. top notch work and low prices.


----------



## shokhead

Digger51 said:


> Velo is a good shop in the Pasadena area. Helen's on Huntington just down from the Race Track is good also.
> 
> I will never have Incycle repair a bike, nor will I give them any more business. About the third time I asked a Sales guy (kid actually, three different visits and three different kids) about an item and he said I don't know but I will ask I decide there are much better LBS to give my business.
> 
> Kings in Seal Beach is excellent. Everyone there rides and the owner (Derek) is knowlegable and carries a very good lineup of bikes and products. This is where I spend my money. I know what he sells me will work for me. The address is 1190 Pacific Coast Highway, Seal Beach, CA 90740 and the number is 562-598-9322.
> 
> Adrenaline in Anaheim is a good shop. They carry a good selection of Ti bikes and the mechanics are good.
> 
> Coats in Pomona has a good selection and good service.
> 
> There is a small shop in Chino Hills called RDG. The owner is Marvin and he will give you good service and do a top repair on your bike, but he is a one man show and very busy. You might have to wait while he works with another customer or finishes a phone call.


Kings in Seal Beach is pretty small and might as an example carry 1 Scott CR1.

Surf City Cyclery HUNTINGTON BEACH. Nice selection and a nice size shop. Helpful when you need it.


----------



## MikeLord

I'm the manager at Cycle World Chatsworth so I wont be biased but we are a dealer for Specialized (S-Works), Cannondale and Cervelo. We have one of the best wheel builders in the valley and we do lotz of custom wheels. Anyone from this forum I'll give 15% OFF. just mention that you are from here

Mike Lord


----------



## shokhead

WOW! Thanks.


----------



## Tripleblack

Cool!


----------



## Thrawn

Mike at Cycle World Chatsworth has helped me out on many occasions... Ryan and the rest of the mechs are awesome too...

Also, big ups to Brent at Santa Monica Mountain Cyclery... Had a rear der issue in the middle of a ride and he was able to get me shifting tip top... I was luckily to be in the area when catastrophe struck... Shifting feels way better than when I first built the bike...


----------



## shokhead

Where is a good Felt bike shop near Long Beach?


----------



## Elpimpo

Carbon Connection in Carlsbad

Alans Bike shop in Oceanside

Personable, trustworthy, honest (actually got talked OUT of upgrading my 4 yr old ksyriums)
and jim @ alans can fit ANYONE!! my Knee problems are gone.


----------



## patchito

terbennett said:


> Coates in Pomona has a good selection and good service.
> 
> I know Adrenaline Bikes in Orange/ Anaheim area. One of my riding buddies works there and when I went to visit, I was amazed with the selection of Ti frames. I had actually been in there about 10 years ago and they were doing the Ti thing them as well.
> 
> I've ridden with Marvin from RDG and I've driven by the shop. My neighbor just told me yesterday about what a great shop it is. I'll have to go check it out. Coates has been pretty good too. They are in the process of helping us out with the University of La Verne Cycling Club.
> 
> BTW, to anyone in the OC, you have to check out The Path in Tustin. The shop has grown and they seem geared more toward mtn bikes, but I've heard that has changed. Anyway, their service is second to none and the people that run it are great people to talk to as well. Just make sure to call and find out if they are open. I went by there a few years ago and they were closed for a week. The employees were all going to a mountain bike race. Usually they are open and they have a pretty good selection of bikes and different brands.


Path is tops for mountain bikes. I've bought two from them and still talk to Tani and Karl. For road bikes, A Road Bike 4 U in Irvine near the airport... Great smaller specialty shop - clean, hip decor, small enough to give that personalized service, but more organized and professional than a one-man show. Stocks Pinarello, Scott, Guru, BMC, Giant and Look. They have a new mechanic who's great....slightly older guy who's really fastidious and knows what he's doing. They also have a studio next door that does 3D bike fitting and VO2 Max testing, which is a great resource ...Full disclosure...I do fits and coaching in the studio next door.


----------



## rcordray

Universal Cycles in Studio City is my shop of choice.
The owners are Owen Dickson and Carlos Bautista.
Carlos is the best wrench I've found in SoCal.
They have a huge selection of parts and components and are constantly upgrading their inventory.
Always great service and smiles.


----------



## hecbom

*SoCal Bike Shops*

I bought my son's Wiliers Cento 1 at Adrenaline Bike Shop. Jim the owner treated us very well and his shop manager, Jesse is one of the most knowledgeable "fitting" guys I have come across. Although I don't race anymore, I have been in this sport for over 40 years, (I am now 60) and I can tell you these guys know their stuff. Hopefully this year I am going back for a Cento 1 frame for myself.


----------



## BoingLoings

Anyone know a good LBS in Orange County? Preferably around Anaheim?


----------



## BWWpat

shokhead said:


> Surf City Cyclery HUNTINGTON BEACH. Nice selection and a nice size shop. Helpful when you need it.


There are some guys who work there that I used to work with. Good guys, know what they are doing.


----------



## Jeepdude

A lot of people in OC go to The Path in Tustin and I have heard good things about them.

They are a big shop with a lot of bikes.

I live closer to San Bernardino so I don't go too often.


----------



## CABGPatchKid

shokhead said:


> Surf City Cyclery HUNTINGTON BEACH. Nice selection and a nice size shop. Helpful when you need it.


Surf City has a second store in Costa Mesa on 17th St.
I just had a fitting at Costa Mesa with Damon.
I have always had good service at SCS, and I would definitely recommend Damon.
Bought my 2009 Roubaix Pro at the Huntington Beach store and I use them for service. Great Shop IMHO.


----------



## shokhead

CABGPatchKid said:


> Surf City has a second store in Costa Mesa on 17th St.
> I just had a fitting at Costa Mesa with Damon.
> I have always had good service at SCS, and I would definitely recommend Damon.
> Bought my 2009 Roubaix Pro at the Huntington Beach store and I use them for service. Great Shop IMHO.


Ready to retire my 05 Specilized Roubaix Comp Double. Will test ride a 12 at Surf City.


----------



## bon_gabs

for technical aspect and repair of mostly lower end bikes go to Irvine bicycles and look for Josh,then for high end italian and german brands Twohubs botique at Lake Forest,CA is the champ..


----------



## darkcloud

*"Kings in Seal Beach is excellent. Everyone there rides and the owner (Derek) is knowlegable and carries a very good lineup of bikes and products. This is where I spend my money. I know what he sells me will work for me. The address is 1190 Pacific Coast Highway, Seal Beach, CA 90740 and the number is 562-598-9322."*

I second that. Derek did a bike build for me that turned out really nice. He knows his stuff and is a pleasure to work with.:thumbsup:


----------



## shokhead

darkcloud said:


> *"Kings in Seal Beach is excellent. Everyone there rides and the owner (Derek) is knowlegable and carries a very good lineup of bikes and products. This is where I spend my money. I know what he sells me will work for me. The address is 1190 Pacific Coast Highway, Seal Beach, CA 90740 and the number is 562-598-9322."*
> 
> I second that. Derek did a bike build for me that turned out really nice. He knows his stuff and is a pleasure to work with.:thumbsup:


Not a big shop and other then Scotts not alot of roadbikes to choose from or test ride.


----------



## cropduster

Bike Effect in Santa Monica is great, especially for fitting. I live far away from the shop, but if I need anything major, I'd would make the trip for them.

Pasadena Velo has a very good mechanic but from reports aren't very flexible with their pricing.


----------



## Hollywood

cropduster said:


> Bike Effect in Santa Monica is great, especially for fitting. I live far away from the shop, but if I need anything major, I'd would make the trip for them.


Steve and Allison are two of the nicest people running a bike shop! I'll gladly head there from the valley if I need something *nice*. Fortunately their attitudes don't match their high-end inventory :thumbsup:


----------



## steel515

yeah, kings is way expensive. Cinergy/Specialized is expensive. EVERY bike shop has people who ride.


----------



## steel515

that place (Wins) is expensive.


----------



## Digger51

steel515 said:


> yeah, kings is way expensive. Cinergy/Specialized is expensive. EVERY bike shop has people who ride.


In my experience King's is not expensive. I have paid below MSRP on every item I have purchased at King's. I got some Gore Knee Warmers for half price.

EVERY bike shop has people who ride, but not every bike shop has an owner that rides.


----------



## Digger51

Digger51 said:


> Velo is a good shop in the Pasadena area. Helen's on Huntington just down from the Race Track is good also.
> 
> I will never have Incycle repair a bike, nor will I give them any more business. About the third time I asked a Sales guy (kid actually, three different visits and three different kids) about an item and he said I don't know but I will ask I decide there are much better LBS to give my business.
> 
> Kings in Seal Beach is excellent. Everyone there rides and the owner (Derek) is knowlegable and carries a very good lineup of bikes and products. This is where I spend my money. I know what he sells me will work for me. The address is 1190 Pacific Coast Highway, Seal Beach, CA 90740 and the number is 562-598-9322.
> 
> Adrenaline in Anaheim is a good shop. They carry a good selection of Ti bikes and the mechanics are good.
> 
> Coats in Pomona has a good selection and good service.
> 
> There is a small shop in Chino Hills called RDG. The owner is Marvin and he will give you good service and do a top repair on your bike, but he is a one man show and very busy. You might have to wait while he works with another customer or finishes a phone call.


I want to ammend my comments on Incycle. I recently had a crank changed out with them and they did a great job while I waited. I had an derailer adjustment issue and they fixed it for free and checked the torque on my seat post clamp for free.


----------



## shokhead

Digger51 said:


> In my experience King's is not expensive. I have paid below MSRP on every item I have purchased at King's. I got some Gore Knee Warmers for half price.
> 
> EVERY bike shop has people who ride, but not every bike shop has an owner that rides.


All bikeshops has sales and the reg prices are abit high as they need to be. Small shop in a high rent Seal Beach area. They couldn't make it selling below msrp or 1/2 price on reg stock.


----------



## Mute

Marvin of RDG Cycles in Chino Hills is top notch. He really takes time to make sure you get the bike that is right for you. Just the fitting service alone is worth a visit.


----------



## pyrenees1

Incycle in Rancho Cucamonga is the one I go to. Jason and Keith are the best! The rest of the staff are all cool and nice. Totally reliable in my book.


----------



## shokhead

Sure wish I could find a shop that had more then one or two Bianch's. Either they have a couple 10's or maybe a couple of 11's. Haven't found a decent Bianch shop somewhat close by.


----------



## Mapei

Shokhead -- The Open Road in Pasadena has a ton of Bianchis on the floor. If the place is near you, so much the better.


----------



## shokhead

Mapei said:


> Shokhead -- The Open Road in Pasadena has a ton of Bianchis on the floor. If the place is near you, so much the better.


I'm in Lakewood.


----------



## terbennett

Mute said:


> Marvin of RDG Cycles in Chino Hills is top notch. He really takes time to make sure you get the bike that is right for you. Just the fitting service alone is worth a visit.


+1.......Marvin is a great guy. We went on a ride together and he comment to my neighbor that was riding with us ( and who is friends with him) that I am favoring one side. Then he said to come in for a fitting. That surprised me. I am planning to visit him next week for a fitting.


----------



## FastWayne

I generally repair flats during a ride, recently I had two simultaneous flats while riding down Hawthorne in Palos Verdes. I was out of co2 and needed another tube. I was within walking distance to Safety Cycle. While there I discovered I needed more repairs so I returned and had them do a complete tune up. I kinda had a weired experience there. They called up and said I needed cables, and would call when they completed the tune up. I never got the call, when arrived next day, it was finished but they installed silver cables after telling me the only had black, beginning of weird. I paid the guy, and the said they would bring out the bike. Nothing happened, huh? After waiting for a while I had to reach over the service area partition and lift out my bike. I left with the bike, no one said thank you, just nothing. Weird; 0 

The work was excellent, bike rode, braked and shifts like new. But I am left with a weird feeling, they either hated my bike or me. They were friendly enough when I first arrive but communication was strange or non existent after I dropped off the bike. I don't need strange,I will go somewhere else next time; )


----------



## Rokh Hard

il sogno said:


> Velo Pasadena does good work.



ill fully agree with this, and then some!!

Velo Pasadena (and Velo Studio) and all the crew there are incredible people and the mechanics know their craft. Velo is a well respected family run high end cycling shop in Pasadena and has been around since the mid 80's. they also support a winning race team. the staff is helpful, knowledgeable and welcoming. Velo hosts weekly rides and sponsors many cycling events throughout the year, in fact we are doing a cycling tour through Portugal in partnership with Ingamba in October! sexy F8's are provided!! good times!

so, if you are looking for a bike shop in the socal area that honors and respects you, the customer, has the best marquee of bikes on the floor partnered with the most incredible customer service to be had anywhere, i cannot recommend Velo Pasadena enough. in fact i recently had some problems with a new 2015 Campagnolo SR grouppo that the mfg, Campagnolo USA could not resolve, however the folks at Velo resolved the issue by swapping the entire grouppo out for a 2015 Shimano DA Di2 at my request and without question, THAT is customer service. that is what i expect as a customer, and Velo Pasadena delivers on that expectation 110%!! 

great work Velo Pasadena!


----------

